# Trail Cam Mounting and Suggestions on Placement



## cottonwood

I just purchased a half dozen Browning Strike Force Pro HD for some scouting this season. I have had a few cameras over the years but never had much success with proper triggers and battery life, probably because they were more entry level units.

I was hoping to get some pointers from fellow Utahans on the following:


How high do you mount your cameras?


How often do you check your cameras?


Do you put your cameras on the watering holes only, or have you had success with placing them on busy trails?


Have you had theft issues?


Do you leave them in video mode, or picture mode? Why?


Any other advice?

I know my questions are pretty open ended, just looking for pointers from those who have had great success. Thanks y'all!


----------



## DallanC

cottonwood said:


> I just purchased a half dozen Browning Strike Force Pro HD for some scouting this season. I have had a few cameras over the years but never had much success with proper triggers and battery life, probably because they were more entry level units.
> 
> I was hoping to get some pointers from fellow Utahans on the following:
> 
> 
> How high do you mount your cameras?


My camera is uphill from the target, so its only about 4ft off the ground.



> How often do you check your cameras?


Every couple weeks during the leadup through the elk rut. Last year I last checked one on Oct 17th and rechecked it mid April the following year.



> Do you put your cameras on the watering holes only, or have you had success with placing them on busy trails?


Both.



> Have you had theft issues?


No.



> Do you leave them in video mode, or picture mode? Why?


Video... cuz this is way more awesome than a still image:






-DallanC


----------



## crimson obsession

cottonwood said:


> How high do you mount your cameras?
> 
> 3-4 feet off of the ground. Keep in mind the vegetation growth throughout the year. If you place a camera early in spring, it may be covered by grass of shrubs a month or two later.
> 
> 
> How often do you check your cameras?
> 
> Every 6 weeks on average. Assuming you are placing these well off the trails... you want to keep these areas untouched for the most part, make it seem natural. Checking them too regularly puts too much unnatural presence in the area IMO.
> 
> 
> Do you put your cameras on the watering holes only, or have you had success with placing them on busy trails?
> 
> Water holes, transition points, pinch points, river crossings. Animals are just as lazy as people most times. They will look for the easiest/safest moving spots.
> 
> 
> Have you had theft issues?
> 
> Plan on loosing at least 30% of the cameras you place to theft, in crowded areas move that to 50-60%. No matter how remote you think your location may be, if it is on public land someone will find it.
> 
> 
> Do you leave them in video mode, or picture mode? Why?
> 
> Picture mode only. If you plan on visiting in short durations video will work. Videos are fun, but they are time consuming to "review and scout". Trying to pattern animals on hours and hours of videos gets exhausting.
> 
> 
> Any other advice?
> 
> Trail cameras can be really fun. It's like Christmas morning every time you pull the cards. Get yourself a portable card reader that can upload directly to your phone. This way you can review the pics right at the site and move the camera if needed. You then can wipe the card clean and start again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekp1999

How high do you mount your cameras? I mount my cameras high, as high as I can reach and then I angle the camera lens downward. I have found that with my cameras (cheaper models) this gives the camera a little bit extra time to "wake up" and actually catch the critter in the middle of the frame. This also keeps them up out of the grass and brush as it grows throughout the summer.


How often do you check your cameras? Depends entirely on my schedule. I've gone anywhere from two weeks to six weeks. I tend to prefer a little longer duration, let them get a good "marinade" on them. The only drawback to a longer marinade is that when the camera malfunctions you have much larger chunks of time where you didn't get anything useful/interesting/fun to look at.


Do you put your cameras on the watering holes only, or have you had success with placing them on busy trails? Both, but still centered around the water hole. Some of the water holes I have put a camera over have good trees to hang a camera so I'll use them, other water holes I have put a camera on are out in the open so I put the camera on the busiest looking trail going to/from the water hole several yards into the cover.


Have you had theft issues? I may not have the best insight here because my cameras are primarily on private property, however, in spite of being on private property I have still had issues with vandalism. I've never had one stolen but I have had memory cards cleared and stuff bent/broken. It's a risk that should be well understood, you strap a camera on a tree and walk away. If it's still on the same tree and hasn't been screwed with when you come back to check it... you should say a quick prayer of thanks to whoever you pray to.


Do you leave them in video mode, or picture mode? Picture Why? My cameras are old and cheap, the video mode is terrible on them.


Any other advice? Pay attention to the direction that you point the camera, once I figured this out everything changed for me. If the camera is facing to the east, you could end up with washed out images in the mornings because of the sun shining directly into the lens. If the camera is facing west you could end up with washed out images in the evening. Avoid placing the camera in direct sunlight, this can cause the camera sensor to not be able to detect critters properly, I've had the most issues with this when I've had south facing cameras. I had one camera that only ever took pictures at night and I couldn't figure it out. As soon as I changed the direction of the camera from south facing and got the sensor out of direct sunlight it picked up the daytime activity. I prefer north facing camera placement with considerable amount of cover from trees to shade the sensor.


----------



## cottonwood

Thanks for the feedback so far guys, some good ideas. I wouldn't have thought about the sun washing out the daytime images, that is great advice that you normally would only learn through experience, much appreciated!

Excited to see what we can find this season.


----------



## goosefreak

get a steel lock box and cable if you worry about Camera theft. I guess that still isnt a guarantee but, I have never had a problem with camera vandalism. 

At the very least you can put a lock and cable around the camera unit its self, I believe most cameras have holes built in them to be able to run a cable or put a lock through them.

I have lock boxes for some and if I'm setting them up on aspen trees, I have some painted to look like aspen bark same with pine trees, I have some painted up to resemble pine bark (the aspen ones are legit!)

I have also taken snare wire with a loop on each end and run it around the tree through its self, then I lock the 2 loops to the camera with the lock, that way they cannot see the memory card and if they want the camera, they will have to destroy it or cut the tree down. (jokes on them)

If I set up on a trail, I set it just off the trail facing down the trail so I have more picture taking time.

If i'm on a water hole, I'll set it back 10 yards or so, pointing over the center of the seep i place it on..

I set it on average about the hight of my eye balls and I will tilt it up or down until I get the right shot.

If I set it up on a water hole, I'll do 1 picture every 15 seconds (mostly) or a 3 round burst every 30 seconds
if I set up on a trail, I will do a 3 round burst every 30 seconds and sometimes a 3 round burst every 15 seconds depending on the trail..
it all depends on the area I'm in for me personally. I dont need to see 600 pictures of cow elk

as far as video, I dont do it only because I'm too lazy to figure it out when I get home. maybe I'll do a video this year on one of my cameras.

If I have the time, I check them every 2 weeks or so, never sooner and I try not to go over 3 weeks, 

Almost all my cameras are dedicated to Elk..


----------



## derekp1999

If you're targeting elk or if there are elk in the area you'll find that they can be as curious and as destructive to cameras as people are... same with bears.
I walked up to a camera and found it spun completely around to the other side of the tree and I was pissed that somebody had screwed with it... later while looking at the pictures I found the culprit to be not a person but a cow elk that snorted all over the lens and then nosed and head butted the camera around the tree several times.


----------



## APD

derekp1999 said:


> [*]Any other advice? Pay attention to the direction that you point the camera, once I figured this out everything changed for me. If the camera is facing to the east, you could end up with washed out images in the mornings because of the sun shining directly into the lens. If the camera is facing west you could end up with washed out images in the evening. Avoid placing the camera in direct sunlight, this can cause the camera sensor to not be able to detect critters properly, I've had the most issues with this when I've had south facing cameras. I had one camera that only ever took pictures at night and I couldn't figure it out. As soon as I changed the direction of the camera from south facing and got the sensor out of direct sunlight it picked up the daytime activity. I prefer north facing camera placement with considerable amount of cover from trees to shade the sensor.
> [/LIST]


good advice. i often look for less lite vegetation or branches that can move in the wind and false trigger on my sites. like derek, i prefer dark timber for less wind, less false triggers and more elk during the day time. i will set off the main trail a bit and use salts to bring the elk to the cam. i feel this cuts down on theft. anything you can do to camo the strap, cam or anything else you leave will help keep the two legged critters off. it also helps to put them 10' plus up in the air for the same reason. just make sure you have a good backdrop for night pics to reflect off of.

cams are fun tools and the cheap ones are less to worry about losing. i do have my number written inside and sometimes a note. i don't mind if someone views the card but i appreciate them not deleting or taking it.

good luck with your scouting season


----------



## brisket

I position the camera on the tree, and before locking it up, I turn it on and have my kids walk around the area the camera is pointed toward to take several pictures. Sometimes they'll hold up sticks or branches to their heads to pretend they are a giant bull or buck.

Then I pull the SD card and use a SD card reader for my phone (similar to this one) to make sure the picture is what I'm after. It's really surprizing to see the first position I thought would be great often isn't ideal. Then rinse and repeat until you get the shot you are after.


----------



## DallanC

derekp1999 said:


> If you're targeting elk or if there are elk in the area you'll find that they can be as curious and as destructive to cameras as people are... same with bears.


QTF!

I have had thousands of pictures of elk noses. I always carry a few Q-Tips to clean the lenses too, stupid elk rubbing muck all over them.



> I walked up to a camera and found it spun completely around to the other side of the tree and I was pissed that somebody had screwed with it... later while looking at the pictures I found the culprit to be not a person but a cow elk that snorted all over the lens and then nosed and head butted the camera around the tree several times.


I built a ground blind near my camera one year. Built it up with brush and camo-burlap, it was nice. Came back the next week to find it completely wrecked. Burlap torn off, carried down and stomped in the mud. Camera was torn off the tree, carried down and stomped in the mud. Even had an external battery that was torn off, carried down... yup, and stomped in the mud.

I was PISSED someone would do that... later I looked through the pictures that were taken, and saw it was a cow elk that did it... she happily tore stuff off and carried it down to the wallow and stomped it in the mud.

Stupid elk.

-DallanC


----------



## caddis8

cottonwood said:


> I just purchased a half dozen Browning Strike Force Pro HD for some scouting this season. I have had a few cameras over the years but never had much success with proper triggers and battery life, probably because they were more entry level units.
> 
> I was hoping to get some pointers from fellow Utahans on the following:
> 
> 
> How high do you mount your cameras?
> 
> 
> How often do you check your cameras?
> 
> 
> Do you put your cameras on the watering holes only, or have you had success with placing them on busy trails?
> 
> 
> Have you had theft issues?
> 
> 
> Do you leave them in video mode, or picture mode? Why?
> 
> 
> Any other advice?
> 
> I know my questions are pretty open ended, just looking for pointers from those who have had great success. Thanks y'all!


I was fortunate to be able to test and develop trail cameras for a living until recently. They're a hoot and you'll have as much or more fun going to look at them and find out what critters are on the cards than actually hunting. It's that's much fun. Browning makes a great camera and you won't be disappointed. They've got great service and will take care of you right. Good guys all around over there.

How high? The optimal height is 36-48" to get the best quality images. That can take some work to do to get there. You may need to take a hatchett, pruners, knife, etc. in order to get the right height. What some have said in getting the camera higher and pointing down is ok. There are drawbacks to that. The flash was designed to send light out infinitely and have that light reflect or bounce back or die off into nothing. If you put a camera high and angle down, then that light will hit the ground and bounce back which gives you potential to get a lot of washed out images. It also shrinks your detection range that the PIR is using to trigger images. The ground can be warm (or cold) and can give you some false triggers. The PIR doesn't care if it is a critter or not. If there is differences in temperatures, the likelihood of it going off is high. Shade in the morning and evening are notorious false trigger causes.

Where to put them? Put them wherever you want. Watch game trails for signs of traffic. Sometimes you get more traffic than you think you would and less where you think you shouldn't. Water is good to know if critters are around. A mineral lick or something to get them to come to you is very helpful. Helps with antler growth and gets critters coming to you. They find them quick.

I check cameras between 4-6 weeks apart depending on my schedule. Sometimes earlier, sometimes later. Just note, that you think you can have a critter patterned over the summer, but that can change significantly as they transition from summer to fall to pre-rut, to rut, and then to winter patterns.

Theft? Theft can happen anywhere. I've lost some hard to find ones and had several easy pickens left alone. Get a python lock and see what you can do. Try to hide the camera if possible anyway because critters love to sniff/lick/pester/destroy them.

If I remember right, your camera has both mode, where you can take a picture and video. I prefer images and put it to 5-7 shot burst mode. Videos are cool, but take up a lot of data. DallanC has some great video clips that are awesome. Do elk fart in the woods? Apparently.

Last bit of advice. Spend money on lithium batteries. It's worth it. They work more consistently than alkaline. Lithium gives you 100% power until they're dead. Alkaline gives you 50% power output with 50% battery capacity. That affects flash, camera operation, duration of video length, lots of stuff. Secondly, get a nice SD Card. Class 10 or higher. This will help with the transfer speed and re-writeability on the card over time. Most of the defects I saw in cameras was usually corrupted cards that customers were blaming on a camera.

Good luck. Happy to answer any questions you may have. It's addicting.


----------



## DallanC

caddis8 said:


> DallanC has some great video clips that are awesome. Do elk fart in the woods? Apparently.


Elk fart and the screaming bull are my two best. I also have one of a spike elk fighting his reflection in the water.

-DallanC


----------



## cottonwood

Lol you guys crack me up. I'm stoked to see what I can find this season. Cameras arrived today along with the lock cables and steel boxes. Thanks all for the advice, you just cut off a year of learning for me.


----------



## muddydogs

I like to mount my camera's high and pointed down a little, if I don't the picture sequence goes something like this. See cow elk, see cow elk looking at camera, see cow elk tongue licking camera, see black hole as cow elk puts camera in mouth then the rest of the pics for the next week to a month are see whatever triggered camera through a camera lens all slimmed up from cow elk.



















And not to be sexist bulls are just as bad.


----------



## cottonwood

Thought you guys would appreciate some of these. No monsters yet but having a blast with these cameras. I didn't realize there we so many coyotes up this high.


----------



## Moose_2020

Trial and error! Try taking a photo with your phone while placing it in front of your trail cam. That will give you a pretty good idea of what the trail cam sees.


----------



## tmitty

Somewhat related comment. I placed my first cell camera this year. I don't think I'm sold on them. At least in the areas I'm scouting. All the places I wanted to place the camera had no service. So I ended up placing it up on the ridge above where I really wanted to place it where I could find service. Sure enough, not many good pictures coming from it. Plus now its dead, 2 weeks later.


----------



## tmitty

tmitty said:


> Somewhat related comment. I placed my first cell camera this year. I don't think I'm sold on them. At least in the areas I'm scouting. All the places I wanted to place the camera had no service. So I ended up placing it up on the ridge above where I really wanted to place it where I could find service. Sure enough, not many good pictures coming from it. Plus now its dead, 2 weeks later.


Its a Spypoint Micro Link, FWIW.


----------



## APD

tmitty said:


> Its a Spypoint Micro Link, FWIW.


they have their pluses and minuses. i get much better battery life than what others are seeing. my last one was out 12 months and i just swapped the batteries into another camera to use them up.

the down side is the need to update them all the time or they glitch out.


----------



## DallanC

I'm getting 8 months battery life on average with my stealthcam. I swapped out my batteries for the first time since last fall couple weeks ago.


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC

PS: I went and bought a metal camera box for my camera after seeing these knuckleheads.






-DallanC


----------



## tmitty

APD said:


> they have their pluses and minuses. i get much better battery life than what others are seeing. my last one was out 12 months and i just swapped the batteries into another camera to use them up.
> 
> the down side is the need to update them all the time or they glitch out.


I thought it was dead, it stopped sending communicating for 2-3 weeks, then just decided to send me some the other day. Weird. Was happy to see this though.


----------

